# Bilder von deviantart



## Peter Klein (8. März 2006)

Hallo

Wie sieht es eigentlixch aus mit Bildern von Deviantart auf denen keine Coyright verzeichnet ist, darf man diese benutzen um z.B. Webseiten damit zu bestücken oder sonstiges publizieren im Internet?

Peter


----------



## Vale-Feil (8. März 2006)

Hey peter ich bezweifle das. Sonst könnte man ja mit Adobe Bridge hingehen Bilder als Komposition runter laden und dann sagen, dass sie ja ohne das Copyright gewesen seine und man deshalb gedacht hätte, dass sie zur freien Verfügung ständen würden.

cu vale-feil


----------



## Leola13 (9. März 2006)

Hai,

grundsätzlich gilt, daß kein spezielles Copyright-Zeichen vorhanden sein muss. Die Rechte liegen auch ohne ein Zeichen beim Ersteller.

Bei deviantart gilt noch zusätzlich dies. Wenn ich das so auf die Schnelle richtig verstanden habe, vor allem Punkt 16 und 19.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## cdpanic (14. März 2006)

HI!

Es gibt auf deviantart doch auch stockfotos die free for use sind so viel ich weiss!

lg


----------



## helaukoenig (17. März 2006)

Ja, das mag schon sein, aber dann muss es auch ausdrücklich dranstehen. Denn anosnten gilt in Deutschland: jede eigenständige Leistung ist per se durch das Urheberrecht geschützt und durch das Berner Abkommen respektiert die Bundesrepublik die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen anderer Länder.


----------



## Vrenchen (29. März 2006)

Hallo Peter, die Bilder auf deviantArt sind vom Submit eines Bildes an durch einen Disclaimer geschützt. Das hast du wahrscheinlich selbst schon rausgefunden aber ich bin durch rumgooglen auf deinen Forenbeitrag gestossen. Da ich selbst bei dA bin, wäre es natürlich auch unschön zu sehen,  dass die eigenen Bilder ohne "written permission" irgendwo auf einer anderen website stehen. 
Gruß, Verena


----------



## Vrenchen (29. März 2006)

Die sind nur innerhalb von DA free for use  
Gruß, Verena


----------

